# Weird Server 2008 r2 DNS Problem



## qleonard (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, 

We are currently experiencing a recurring DNS problem on our Windows Server 2008 r2 machine. We previously had just 1 Server 2003 machine handling active directory / DNS, but are trying to migrate these functions to the new machine. So currently we have two domain controllers running at the same time, both set as Active Directory + DNS servers. 

Every so often, at random and without warning, something causes the 2008 machine to have a DNS issue where it can't browse the web. At this time it also becomes disconnected from our local network, and connects instead to some "Network 3" for example. No errors are reported from the browser, it just doesn't move at all when you type in a web page. Our static ip/dns settings are to point its primary DNS server to itself, although changing this to the other server / external opendns servers has not fixed the problem.

The seemingly only way to fix the problem, so far, has been to change the LAC settings to obtain IP /DNS automatically, restart the connection and then change back to its static IP. This will be fine for an undefined amount of time and then bam, something causes it to break.

It should be noted that during the disconnection of the server from the DNS/local network, all computers in our network still work completely fine, can browse the web, etc. At this point it is becoming frustrating as we do not know what is wrong with our configuration of the servers that is causing this one to have problems. We also just installed a new Cisco router, although I don't see how all other computers could work fine if that was the problem.

Any suggestions / help would be GREATLY appreciated as we have exhausted our knowledge on the issue.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

have you tried removing the DNS role from that server and then putting it back in?


----------



## qleonard (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

Actually, we currently have the DNS role completely removed from the server, and it still happened. It just won't be able to browse the web out of nowhere, and our entire voicemail/email functions go down with it because its not connected to our LAN.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You mentioned a "Connection3" which would be a new connection associated with an existing NIC card. Have you tried using that connection and disabling the other one?


----------



## qleonard (Oct 3, 2012)

Well the connection just names itself "Network 3". It's still on the same network card. So for example. when its connected properly, the connection name is "COMPANYNAME.2003local". When it messes up, the connection name becomes "Network 3" or sometimes "Network 4", it claims it has both local and internet access, but web browsing does not work. EDIT: My guess is that since the DNS stops working, it can't resolve our network name and connect to it, causing our voicemail / printing / emailing to fail for our whole office.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

If DNS has stopped working, that is a fair assumption.


----------

